# Rules for contest........



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Here are the rules for the '10 Women’s Forum Hunting Contest.

1. Our contest will run from Aug 15th 2010 - January 31, 2011
Please have all entries entered by February 15, 2011
We will decide on how many will be on each team once the entry deadline hits.

2.All entry's must be killed on or after Aug 15th 2010 and not earlier in the year please.

3.All deer will be measured using the gross score as measured by Pope and Young or Boone & Crockett measuring instructions. Use the sum of all normal point measurements AND abnormal point measurements (add row E column 4 to the subtotals of columns 1, 2, and 3). See the link below for an online calculation. http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgReco...=416327E9&se=1 (If you measure your deer incorrectly and catch the error before the deadline you may enter a corrected score (please indicate it is a correction on your posting)

** if you have a buck that scores less then 50 you will still get 50pts

4. Each Person is allowed to enter one buck and one doe. The first one entered will be counted...even if you kill the world record the following week. 

5. Does are worth 50 pts 

6. Elk,moose,bear,coyotes & other big game 50 pts each(one each species allowed to be entered) 

7. Small game( turkeys, rabbits, rodents, squirels etc.) are worth 10 pts each with a maximum entry of 15.

8. Bow kills only...no gun, as it is an Archery contest...crossbows allowed in states where it is legal.

**. You must post a pic or post a video link of to count as scored! All pics must include You, Your Bow, and the Harvested Animal 
(no pic or video NO SCORE/ All pics should be tasteful (tongues hanging out is okay, but no pics of a skinned animals.

These are the rules from last year and they seem to work well. 

I will post a thread for y'all to sign up on. Please post all pics/entries in this thread.

Any questions or comments feel free to either pm CountryWoman or myself. Or you can start a different thread. 

Thanks ladies!!
Dee 

I am adding a new rule here ladies, starting today 9/14/10. There has to be a date stamp on every picture submitted. So this way there is no way of someone posting a past kill from last year, or previous years.......as I've heard this could happen. I would hate to think anyone would "cheat" on this contest, but to prevent it date and time stamp is needed!! Those that have already posted pics of kills, its all good, they WILL count!
__________________


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*Team 4 Ladies of the Forest entry*







Here's my entry for team 4, Ladies of the Forest.

Whitetail doe, harvested Sept. 02, 2010 
Location: Foothills of Blue Mts. in S.E. Washington, at about 3,000 ft. elevation, mixed grasses/forest
Equipment: Rytera Alien X bow, left-handed, set at about 53#. Carbon Easton Epic (old model) Arrows, G5 Montec 100 gr. broadhead


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice job!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

*2010 Turkey*

Here is my first bow kill of the season. Turkey was taken with my Bowmadness XL!!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Opps this one is for Blood, Bath, and Beyond!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Please look at the very first post on this thread as I have added one simple rule to the contest. Wendy and Outdoor Gal, don't worry about this rule for your entries. But from this day on.......pics need the date and time stamp. 

Dee


----------



## Messica (Jul 6, 2010)

As in the date and time stamp on the picture itself? Any way to work around that at all? I don't think my camera has that option


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Messica said:


> As in the date and time stamp on the picture itself? Any way to work around that at all? I don't think my camera has that option


Yes, it needs to be on the picture itself. As far as I know, every digital camera now has this capability. At least have the date stamp on it. I'm sorry it has to be this way, but this will eliminate any questions as to when the animal was taken.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I have no idea how to do that... i will have to play with my camera to see if its possible!!


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

This one is for TEAM #7 TRIPLE THREAT :thumbs_up

Not sure if this works as other big game? I had also seen the new rule about the pic with date on it today and my pics dont have a date on them. I thought I had better get this posted in here. I did post my pics in my team thread when I got home. At the time I did not see where to post him? I do have my tag so if someone needs a copy of that I could PM it to someone???

GOOD LUCK & STAY SAFE TO ALL THIS SEASON!!!:cheers:

MY 2010 ANTELOPE:
BENEATH THEM BEAUTIFUL WESTERN SKYS 
WYOMING
8/21/2010


----------



## backwoodsbarbie (Mar 9, 2010)

ok what if we have the date written on a sheet of paper in the picture with us??? written clearly and big?? cause my camera is really messin up its kinda old.. im glad you thought of this idea because i was wondering about it.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

backwoodsbarbie said:


> ok what if we have the date written on a sheet of paper in the picture with us??? written clearly and big?? cause my camera is really messin up its kinda old.. im glad you thought of this idea because i was wondering about it.


Ok, if done this way I would rather you take a pic of the tag if need be. I would hate to think that any of us would enter something that was taken in a previous year, but I know that could happen. 

Dee


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Never thought about entering an animal from a past year....it's not like I got huge amounts of bowkills to enter anyway..ummm...4 lol. I don't put the date stamp on my pics so if I kill anything this year I will make a pic of my kill tag to go along with it.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

*Photo date ideas (attn: DeeS)*

Hi DeeS and others!  If your camera won't display the date/time stamp ON your photos when downloaded to computer (my very-late model camera won't! It displays it on the camera monitor when reviewing photos, and can display the date/time ON PRINTED photos IF connecting camera directly to some types of printers, though) here's another option! 

1. Make sure the date/time settings of your camera are set correctly, and turned "ON".

2. Take some sample photos, and download to your computer in your usual way.

3. After downloading photos to your computer, (or onto this site) simply place your cursor over the desired photo, but DO NOT CLICK ANYTHING. After a second or so, the data should appear.. date, time, photo size, plus other info.

It may take you a couple of tries to get your eyes to locate/identify all the desired data, but it SHOULD work!  

I tried it with Montana Girl's turkey photo. It didn't show the date/time, so I'm assuming her camera date/time is turned OFF, or not set. However, it did show OTHER data about her photo. The antelope photos were apparently taken/saved/downloaded to this site differently, so the "cursor trick" won't display ANYTHING there. 

Anyway, *please try that with my doe photo on this thread, and see if it works for YOU!*  I want to make sure OTHERS can see the same info I am seeing!  If you try it several times and it DOESN'T work, (especially you, DeeS) please let me/us know!  Thanks! 

If the technique of placing cursor over photo to see date/time DOES work as anticipated, that will provide one more method to include the required info for the hunting contest! 

Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Would it be possible to put the date on a sign that is in the picture? Bet you didn't know so many of us would have difficulties in just getting the date on a picture...LOL


Oooppps....someone already thought of this...a picture of the tag it is!


----------



## emilyann357 (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a question... Im new to archerytalk and I missed the team sign up is it too late? Im in northwest indiana and my season doesnt start until october 1st. I dont know how the rules go but i would love to be on a team and not have to wait till next year!


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Ohio Doe Harvested Sept. 25, 2010
Mathews Passion - Whitetail Arrows - 100g Rage 3 Blade Braodheads
Team #6 - Nocked Up


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Sorry I didn't know the rule about the date and time stamp. I downloaded the picture to my computer again with the date showing. Here is my entry.










Ohio Doe Harvested Sept. 25, 2010
Mathews Passion - Whitetail Arrows - 100g Rage 3 Blade Braodheads
Team #6 - Nocked Up


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

I would like to enter the contest as well, even though our season in KY has opened, I just joined AT today, so would LOVE to be on a team!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Sorry all, the date to enter has long past. 

Ok all, better get signed up! I will no longer accept entries after 10pm Mountain Time on Friday the 13th of August! Yes, that is THIS Friday!!! Lets get everyone signed up.

Thanks,
Dee


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Doe for 50 points.

Team 6 Nocked Up.


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

i am figuring out nothing for getting the time/date to show up on the picture from this weekend? anyone know how to do it on a Fuji Finepix 1000fd? this is going to really suck if we can't get it to show up. my wife is going to be really dissapointed to not be able to add any points for her team.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

Team 7-Triple Threat - Babes, Bows & Broadheads 
Doe from 9/25/10


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I cant figure it out either??


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Montana girl said:


> I cant figure it out either??


Wendy, just do like Alpha Doe did........have some kind of sign in your pic. That will have to work since so manycan't figure it out. :nod:


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*1 for team Buck Nuts*

_Here is my coyote that I shot with my PSE Bowmadness this last Sat. 10-9-10. Hopefully it will still count for points because I had no idea that I would need to hold a sign up for the date because my camera won't put the date it. Hopefully my word is worth something...if not that sucks but what can you do?_


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Well here is a couple points for team 5. I got this with my bow when I got home. Shot him with a G5 small game head and it didn't put him down all the way. But boy did it break some bones. Had to put him down with another arrow. Had to take care of the horses so I left him on the pallets and when I got back the cats decided they would rather have that then the cat food lol. Needless to say they really skinned the back of his neck for me lol. But in the end he was caked full of worms and was told not to eat it. Just wanted to add, I'm showing the clean side of him. The other side I got him with the G5 in the face and didn't want to be gross about it.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

50 points for Bloodbath and Beyond!!! Harvested this tasty nugget this afternoon!!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

50 points for Team 3- Buck Nuts!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I guess I need to make a pic of my kill tag...It was really dark and I couldn't get a good pic..how sad...and it was such a big deer...lol


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

50 points more for Team 3 - Buck Nuts

Huntressinpink and her tagged doe from friday Oct. 22, 2010...3rd year of hunting and 3 deer with a bow....better success than me!


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks honey!!!


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

Team #6 Nocked Up
11/2/2010
114 4/8


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Please add 148 to Team 7, Triple Threat (Babes, Bows and Broadheads)


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

BSD for Team 3- Buck Nuts

If you need a pic that shows the date better let me know and I'll put another one up. It is on the paper behind the squirrel head.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

*Doe*

Here is my Illinois Doe. I still do not know how to put the date on my camera, and even took it to best buy and they thought they put it on but DIDNT.. I am wearing a Wedding ring and got hitched in July so maybe that can be my date Dee  BLOOD BATH AND BEYOND

Doe was taken with my PSE Bowmadness and Grim Reaper Broadheads


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Please add 50 pts for Team 5~Team Pass Thru!


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

50 points for team 6 Nocked up


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

Way to go cricket killer!!!!


----------



## KSHuntress21 (Aug 11, 2010)

Please add 94 points to Team 5 ~ Team Pass Thru


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

*50 points for Team #2*

Well didn't have too good of a season....got 3 with my bow...all small bucks.....so 50 pts for team 2


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

146 2/8" Team 6 Nocked Up.


----------

